# Turntable



## Fish (May 4, 2020)

Clearing out the garage and have unearthed loads of my vinyl records, singles, LP’s, EP’s, some real crackers, so, I’d like to buy a turntable to play them, Cant beat a bit of vinyl imo.

Ideally I don’t want speaker cables, so if it’s possible to have then Bluetooth or wireless then great.

Don’t want to go mad, but with old records, it’ll need to be decent, plus it’ll be on show in my living room.

So what’s out there, options?

Over to you......


----------



## full_throttle (May 4, 2020)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bluetoot...175468&hash=item2ad7161981:g:p1wAAOSwZW5aO7UV


----------



## patricks148 (May 4, 2020)

last time i was in HMV they had a load to small Turntables, no idea what they are like though, i still have the Rega Planner 3 i got in 1983


----------



## Fish (May 4, 2020)

full_throttle said:



https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bluetoot...175468&hash=item2ad7161981:g:p1wAAOSwZW5aO7UV

Click to expand...

not quite what I want, I don’t mind spending a few bob to hopefully still get a quality sound from my vinyls.

I don’t know what brand names are the business and what aren’t.


----------



## Lazkir (May 4, 2020)

https://www.richersounds.com/hi-fi/separates/turntables.html 

Bound to be something there for you.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 4, 2020)

Yes - get one - the sound is brilliant - or in fact - it's not as 'brilliant' as compressed music - it is much richer and more complex.  I have no idea on modern turntables as mine is nearly 40yrs old (a Dunlop Systemdek III).  My even older Pioneer PL-514 is up in the loft.  Still a great turntable - so maybe look at refurbished oldies?


----------



## spongebob59 (May 4, 2020)

https://www.stuff.tv/features/best-bluetooth-turntables-2019-reviewed

The audio technika 60 looks good value at that price ( Richer sounds link)


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 4, 2020)

Used to love my Pioneer stacks back in the day.

I agree Rob, Pat Boone and Connie Francis should only be played on a turntable.


----------



## pendodave (May 4, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Yes - get one - the sound is brilliant - or in fact - it's not as 'brilliant' as compressed music - it is much richer and more complex.  I have no idea on modern turntables as mine is nearly 40yrs old (a Dunlop Systemdek III).  My even older Pioneer PL-514 is up in the loft.  Still a great turntable - so maybe look at refurbished oldies?
		
Click to expand...

 Blimey. I have a systemdeck 2 in the loft. Not sure it would still go round, and definitely not suitable for the OP..


----------



## jim8flog (May 4, 2020)

What is your budget new or second hand and what sort of quality.

When I started to digitise my records this year I bought one of these

www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ferguson-Modern-USB-Turntable-FTURN01-Excellent-condition/133399861372?hash=item1f0f40587c:gZQAAOSwjFpen5bd

then changed to a Dual DT50 (Audio Technica by another name) as they had them half price in Lidl

No bluetooth  (I would not expect hi fi quality from one that is) but both had built in pre amps so could go direct in to something like a sound bar or could be switched to go into amp phono socket.

Worth working out exactly what you want in one e.g pitch control, removable head shell or just replaceable stylus, adjustable counterweight balance , anti skid, end of record auto return.


----------



## Fish (May 4, 2020)

Lazkir said:



https://www.richersounds.com/hi-fi/separates/turntables.html 

Bound to be something there for you. 

Click to expand...




spongebob59 said:



https://www.stuff.tv/features/best-bluetooth-turntables-2019-reviewed

The audio technika 60 looks good value at that price ( Richer sounds link)
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that takes the eye, but the gobblygook is too much for me to take in😳

Am I right in saying that no speakers come with this, and if not, what would everyone suggest to enhance the experience and justify that deck. 

I like that it has a usb so I can download stuff, if I’ve read that right, and can I get cable free speakers to work off it?

Thanks.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 4, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			last time i was in HMV they had a load to small Turntables, no idea what they are like though, i still have the Rega Planner 3 i got in 1983

Click to expand...

My Acoustic Research EB 101 can’t be much younger... 😳


----------



## patricks148 (May 4, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			My Acoustic Research EB 101 can’t be much younger... 😳
		
Click to expand...

I was amazed to find they still make the planner 3, buy the looks of things they didn't really ever improve the des that much


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 4, 2020)

Robin, are you just looking for a method of playing your old vinyl or are you after the 'HiFi' experience because I'm not convinced you'll get that using bluetooth.

If you are looking for quality sound then a decent turntable (Rega?) and reasonable amp and wired speakers is the way to go. The old adage was you get out what you put in or to put it another way, spend the majority of your budget in this order......input (turntable).....amp......speakers.


----------



## Fish (May 4, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Robin, are you just looking for a method of playing your old vinyl or are you after the 'HiFi' experience because I'm not convinced you'll get that using bluetooth.

If you are looking for quality sound then a decent turntable (Rega?) and reasonable amp and wired speakers is the way to go. The old adage was you get out what you put in or to put it another way, spend the majority of your budget in this order......input (turntable).....amp......speakers.
		
Click to expand...

I only mentioned Bluetooth as in trying to avoid cables for the speakers, mainly because I have a L- shaped living room so the speakers will be the other side of the fireplace to where the deck needs to be.


----------



## Beezerk (May 4, 2020)

Can you not get a half decent turntable and separate amp which has Bluetooth/wireless connectivity, then connect to some decent wireless speakers?
Think that will be my set up once I get the dining room sorted out.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 4, 2020)

Fish said:



			I only mentioned Bluetooth as in trying to avoid cables for the speakers, mainly because I have a L- shaped living room so the speakers will be the other side of the fireplace to where the deck needs to be.
		
Click to expand...

If you can hide cables under carpets or route them round the fireplace then that's the route I would go to get the highest sound quality but looks like bluetooth will work if you just want to listen to old vinyl


----------



## Fish (May 4, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Can you not get a half decent turntable and separate amp which has Bluetooth/wireless connectivity, then connect to some decent wireless speakers?
Think that will be my set up once I get the dining room sorted out.
		
Click to expand...

🤷‍♂️


----------



## Fish (May 4, 2020)

Ok, forget Bluetooth, or wireless speakers, it’s obviously an issue, I’m sure a deck will go under my TV on a glass shelf, the speakers can then sit either side on the floor, so mains & cables now, and a decent deck to enjoy my vinyls.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 4, 2020)

Dont forget to get quality cables to connect everything, it will make a difference


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 4, 2020)

drive4show said:



			If you can *hide cables under carpets or route them round the fireplace* then that's the route I would go to get the highest sound quality but looks like bluetooth will work if you just want to listen to old vinyl 

Click to expand...

That was the result of the horse trading at mine; Mrs BiM did not want separates, but a one box system.  I agreed on the basis that I chose the one box & had a pair of floor standers and hid the cables.  Now the happy owner of a set of Tannoy Mercury IV's.


----------



## Beezerk (May 4, 2020)

I think you'd be better off walking into Richer Sounds (whenever that may be) and telling them what you want to do. At least they'll be able to steer you in the right direction and show you your options.


----------



## cliveb (May 4, 2020)

Fish said:



			not quite what I want, I don’t mind spending a few bob to hopefully still get a quality sound from my vinyls.
		
Click to expand...

OK, if you're hoping for decent sound quality, there are several things you need to consider.
1. If the records have been hanging around in a garage, then unless you were very careful about how they were stored, they will need properly cleaning. This first step will make the biggest difference to the quality you'll get. And *properly* cleaning means using a vacuum-based device, such as a Nitty-Gritty, VPI or Moth record cleaning machine. I see that Pro-Ject now make one, too, and that's likely to be as good as the others. Problem is, they aren't cheap - like a few hundred quid. (The very best cleaner is the Keith Monks, but they cost thousands).
2. Modern cheap USB turntables are on the whole cheap for a reason - they are pretty bad.
3. Avoid DJ-style turntables - they are made for ruggedness rather than sound quality. Some of them even have pickup arms with no offset (which helps with "scratching", but is catastrophic for distortion levels).
4. Some audiophiles will tell you to avoid direct drive and only consider belt drive. Ignore them. It's possible to make good or bad turntables using either technology.
5. Decent turntables are still made, but are pretty expensive.
6. Your best bet would probably be to get a secondhand one. Brand names worth looking out for would be Dual, Rega, Thorens, Pro-Ject, Linn, AR, Systemdek, and no doubt a bunch of others I've forgotten.
7. Old Japanese direct drive decks from the 70s and 80s can be surprisingly good if they are still working properly. Technics & Denon were particularly nice, but most of the others (eg. Sony, Pioneer, JVC, etc) were OK.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 4, 2020)

https://www.hifix.co.uk/project-juk...MIrOaWvtqa6QIVlO7tCh3_xQDlEAQYASABEgLfQPD_BwE 

This is a serious piece of kit for an all in one, just add speakers affair. The on board amp actually gives a rich and warm sound way beyond what I expected when I tested it. 
Unless you have an amp with a phono stage, you will need one or a turntable with an onboard stage. 
a
In my living room, I have an Audio Technica LP3 running through a Denon PMA800 amp and Monitor Audio Bronze 5 floor standers and I love it. The TT cost somewhere around £179 and is a decent table with a decent cart.


----------



## Fish (May 4, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



https://www.hifix.co.uk/project-juk...MIrOaWvtqa6QIVlO7tCh3_xQDlEAQYASABEgLfQPD_BwE

This is a serious piece of kit for an all in one, just add speakers affair. The on board amp actually gives a rich and warm sound way beyond what I expected when I tested it.
Unless you have an amp with a phono stage, you will need one or a turntable with an onboard stage.
a
In my living room, I have an Audio Technica LP3 running through a Denon PMA800 amp and Monitor Audio Bronze 5 floor standers and I love it. The TT cost somewhere around £179 and is a decent table with a decent cart.
		
Click to expand...

They’re in Coventry 👍

Doubt they’re open currently but that reads great, from that reading, all I’d need is decent speakers to go with it, is that right.


----------



## jim8flog (May 4, 2020)

Fish said:



			I like that it has a usb so I can download stuff, if I’ve read that right, and can I get cable free speakers to work off it?

Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

The USB is so that you can connect to a computer to digitise the records or play through the PCs sound system.
Easy to digitise them with something like audacity and convert to MP3s or CDs


----------



## GreiginFife (May 4, 2020)

Fish said:



			They’re in Coventry 👍

Doubt they’re open currently but that reads great, from that reading, all I’d need is decent speakers to go with it, is that right.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, a decent set of bookshelf speakers would give you a great sound from it. If you decide later to run a separate amp, it also has phono out for connecting. 

Set of Wharfdale Diamond 9 would keep the cost down but give good sound. I run a set as monitors off my mixer and they are clear and precise. Only cost £49 as well.


----------



## Fish (May 4, 2020)

cliveb said:



			OK, if you're hoping for decent sound quality, there are several things you need to consider.
1. If the records have been hanging around in a garage, then unless you were very careful about how they were stored, they will need properly cleaning. This first step will make the biggest difference to the quality you'll get. And *properly* cleaning means using a vacuum-based device, such as a Nitty-Gritty, VPI or Moth record cleaning machine. I see that Pro-Ject now make one, too, and that's likely to be as good as the others. Problem is, they aren't cheap - like a few hundred quid. (The very best cleaner is the Keith Monks, but they cost thousands).
2. Modern cheap USB turntables are on the whole cheap for a reason - they are pretty bad.
3. Avoid DJ-style turntables - they are made for ruggedness rather than sound quality. Some of them even have pickup arms with no offset (which helps with "scratching", but is catastrophic for distortion levels).
4. Some audiophiles will tell you to avoid direct drive and only consider belt drive. Ignore them. It's possible to make good or bad turntables using either technology.
5. Decent turntables are still made, but are pretty expensive.
6. Your best bet would probably be to get a secondhand one. Brand names worth looking out for would be Dual, Rega, Thorens, Pro-Ject, Linn, AR, Systemdek, and no doubt a bunch of others I've forgotten.
7. Old Japanese direct drive decks from the 70s and 80s can be surprisingly good if they are still working properly. Technics & Denon were particularly nice, but most of the others (eg. Sony, Pioneer, JVC, etc) were OK.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve just been looking at a load of Pro-Ject decks that all look very nice on Amazon, but I haven’t got a scooby what the difference is between them other than price 😳


----------



## Leftie (May 4, 2020)

I have a Rega Planar 2 turntable that I don't use any more.  About 30 years old, good nick.


----------



## Fish (May 4, 2020)

Leftie said:



			I have a Rega Planar 2 turntable that I don't use any more.  About 30 years old, good nick.
		
Click to expand...

You’re going to have to expand on that, condition, price etc, take it to pm if you want, a couple of photos would be nice 👍


----------



## GreiginFife (May 4, 2020)

Fish said:



			You’re going to have to expand on that, condition, price etc, take it to pm if you want, a couple of photos would be nice 👍
		
Click to expand...

Remember for a standalone TT, you will need an amp and speakers (unless you already have them that is)


----------



## Fish (May 4, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Remember for a standalone TT, you will need an amp and speakers (unless you already have them that is)
		
Click to expand...

I don’t have anything.


----------



## jim8flog (May 4, 2020)

Fish said:



			I don’t have anything.
		
Click to expand...

Do you have a soundbar for the TV with bluetooth?

If yes. You can buy a turntable with built in a pre amp and phono or preferably headphone jack socket out - connect a bluetooth transmitter to the jack out to transmit to the soundbar.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 4, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			do you have a soundbar for the TV?
		
Click to expand...

That will only work if the turntable has a built in phono stage.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 4, 2020)

Fish said:



			I don’t have anything.
		
Click to expand...

Then for a standalone like a Rega Planar you would need an amp and speakers.


----------



## jim8flog (May 4, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			That will only work if the turntable has a built in phono stage.
		
Click to expand...

please read what I said - built in pre amp


----------



## GreiginFife (May 4, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			please read what I said - built in pre amp
		
Click to expand...

You mean the bit you added after I quoted you? Yeah, sorry my precognition was switched off there...


----------



## jim8flog (May 4, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			You mean the bit you added after I quoted you? Yeah, sorry my precognition was switched off there...
		
Click to expand...

 I was going to wait for answer but edited to explain why I was asking the question.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 4, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			I was going to wait for answer but edited to explain why I was asking the question.
		
Click to expand...

I get why you asked it, hence me saying it would need a PS. 
It would sound awful though as soundbars are not designed for music as their primary output.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (May 4, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			last time i was in HMV they had a load to small Turntables, no idea what they are like though, i still have the Rega Planner 3 i got in 1983

Click to expand...

That was well regarded turntable.  Not a  Linn Sondeck but very good.


----------



## cliveb (May 4, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



https://www.hifix.co.uk/project-juk...MIrOaWvtqa6QIVlO7tCh3_xQDlEAQYASABEgLfQPD_BwE

This is a serious piece of kit for an all in one, just add speakers affair. The on board amp actually gives a rich and warm sound way beyond what I expected when I tested it.
Unless you have an amp with a phono stage, you will need one or a turntable with an onboard stage.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't aware of this model. But Pro-Ject has a history of decent stuff at reasonable prices, so chances are it could be just what you're after.

But for the sake of getting the best sound, you still need to clean those records.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (May 4, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Dont forget to get quality cables to connect everything, it will make a difference

Click to expand...


Most speakers benefit from being on stands,  not on the floor!.
Depends which they are.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 4, 2020)

cliveb said:



			I wasn't aware of this model. But Pro-Ject has a history of decent stuff at reasonable prices, so chances are it could be just what you're after.

But for the sake of getting the best sound, you still need to clean those records.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yeah defo. I mix up a solution of 10% IPA, 90% bottled water and a few drops of fairy liquid in to a fine mist spray bottle and clean with a thick microfibre. The crap that comes off them is surprising, even when they look "clean". And the sound difference is huge.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 4, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Most speakers benefit from being on stands,  not on the floor!.
Depends which they are.
		
Click to expand...

Eh? Speakers still need quality cables no matter where they're placed.
Only digital doesn't matter about cable quality


----------



## Leftie (May 4, 2020)

Fish said:



			I don’t have anything.
		
Click to expand...

Ah!  I can help you there Robin.  The TT works wonderfully with my Quad 34 pre-amp, 405-2 power amp and FM4 tuner.  Only problem for you is it's like spaghetti junction at the back of the units.

Edit ....

Just looked at "sold" Quad items on fleabay ........  gulp!!


----------



## williamalex1 (May 4, 2020)

Fish said:



			Clearing out the garage and have unearthed loads of my vinyl records, singles, LP’s, EP’s, some real crackers, so, I’d like to buy a turntable to play them, Cant beat a bit of vinyl imo.

Ideally I don’t want speaker cables, so if it’s possible to have then Bluetooth or wireless then great.

Don’t want to go mad, but with old records, it’ll need to be decent, plus it’ll be on show in my living room.

So what’s out there, options?

Over to you......
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Swinglowandslow (May 5, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Eh? Speakers still need quality cables no matter where they're placed.
Only digital doesn't matter about cable quality

Click to expand...

Er, yes I agree😀.  I don't see why you are puzzled, unless you thought I didn't agree with your comment re cables. I was just adding to your advice, not contradicting it. I have owned 'these' cables back in the day.
The ' depends which they are' was referring to the speakers, not the cables.😀
No doubt you have an interest in Hi Fi, as I once had back in the day of vinyl.
£500 cartridges made from rosewood or some such. The gurus in the mags comparing this and that.
It's still about. I recently bought some upmarket headphones at a Hi Fi specialist.
I saw a big Dias type thing which turned out to be a stand alone turntable:
The platter floated in midair( magnets apparently).
I asked , " How much" .......
Couldn't believe it.........£132,000.
Just for a turntable!😳


----------



## Swinglowandslow (May 5, 2020)

Leftie said:



			Ah!  I can help you there Robin.  The TT works wonderfully with my Quad 34 pre-amp, 405-2 power amp and FM4 tuner.  Only problem for you is it's like spaghetti junction at the back of the units.

Edit ....

Just looked at "sold" Quad items on fleabay ........  gulp!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh, memories, memories!

Didn't need central heating 😀.  I even took mine to an expert , in Barnet, London, and he upgraded them to 30 w rms, from the stock figure.
Had them with Lowther horn speakers.


----------



## Mark_Aged_42 (May 5, 2020)

To add to GregInFifes advice, and Clives, a cheap record cleaning option I use is the Knosti, available on eBay. No vacuum, and hand turning,
but using similar to the above home brew cleaning solution (I use Fotofil instead of Fairy Liquid, it breaks the surface tension of the water and allows cleaning deeper into the grooves) gets decent results.

Happy owner of a Rega P9. Mmmm


----------



## jim8flog (May 5, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			I get why you asked it, hence me saying it would need a PS.
It would sound awful though as soundbars are not designed for music as their primary output.
		
Click to expand...

 It all sounds fine through my soundbar. I often listen to music channels like Planet Rock on the TV through my soundbar and sometimes link the hi fi set connected to my computer to the sound bar via bluetooth. I will grant it is not the same of quality compared to my dedicated hi fi system but it certainly does not sound awful.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 5, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			It all sounds fine through my soundbar. I often listen to music channels like Planet Rock on the TV through my soundbar and sometimes link the hi fi set connected to my computer to the sound bar via bluetooth. I will grant it is not the same of quality compared to my dedicated hi fi system but it certainly does not sound awful.
		
Click to expand...

I suppose terrible is subjective. Soundbars are just not designed for music specifically and that's enough for me to make it a bad choice for analogue vinyl reproduction.


----------



## Fish (May 6, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Yeah, a decent set of bookshelf speakers would give you a great sound from it. If you decide later to run a separate amp, it also has phono out for connecting. 

Set of Wharfdale Diamond 9 would keep the cost down but give good sound. I run a set as monitors off my mixer and they are clear and precise. Only cost £49 as well.
		
Click to expand...

Would these go OK with it, I can't find 9's, or can you look at the list of speakers on their site that would be compatible with the Project Juke Box E All-in-One Plug & Play Turntable.

https://www.hifix.co.uk/wharfedale-diamond-11-0-speakers

The DX-2 look good also?


----------



## Fish (May 6, 2020)

Fish said:



			Would these go OK with it, I can't find 9's, or can you look at the list of speakers on their site that would be compatible with the Project Juke Box E All-in-One Plug & Play Turntable.

https://www.hifix.co.uk/wharfedale-diamond-11-0-speakers

The DX-2 look good also?
		
Click to expand...

I've found the 9's on Amazon, so what would the above give me anymore than them, if anything?


----------



## Fish (May 6, 2020)

Mark_Aged_42 said:



			To add to GregInFifes advice, and Clives, a cheap record cleaning option I use is the Knosti, available on eBay. No vacuum, and hand turning,
but using similar to the above home brew cleaning solution (I use Fotofil instead of Fairy Liquid, it breaks the surface tension of the water and allows cleaning deeper into the grooves) gets decent results.

Happy owner of a Rega P9. Mmmm
		
Click to expand...

Just bought the Knosti off Amazon, but can't find this Fotofil anywhere?


----------



## GreiginFife (May 6, 2020)

Fish said:



			Would these go OK with it, I can't find 9's, or can you look at the list of speakers on their site that would be compatible with the Project Juke Box E All-in-One Plug & Play Turntable.

https://www.hifix.co.uk/wharfedale-diamond-11-0-speakers

The DX-2 look good also?
		
Click to expand...

The 110s are superb little speakers bang for buck in my book.

You will get a decent balanced sound. 

The DX2 not so much, designed as rear surround satellite speakers you will get a lot of mid and high range but not a lot of bass. 

110s or 9s are great little boxes.


----------



## Fish (May 6, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			The 110s are superb little speakers bang for buck in my book.

You will get a decent balanced sound. 

The DX2 not so much, designed as rear surround satellite speakers you will get a lot of mid and high range but not a lot of bass. 

110s or 9s are great little boxes.
		
Click to expand...

I've dropped Hifix an email to see if he'll do an arranged shop sale, if not, he's got everything on Amazon also and his stock is live, but hopefully he'll answer quickly and I can meet and buy off the shelf and have it all for the weekend.

Is there anything else I need to look at or consider?


----------



## cliveb (May 6, 2020)

Fish said:



			Just bought the Knosti off Amazon, but can't find this Fotofil anywhere?
		
Click to expand...

Probably a typo for Photo-flo (made by Kodak). Used in photographic developing. Basically just a wetting agent.

Re. the Knosti: this looks like a re-branding of a device that's been around for years. It will probably work OK, but there is no substitute for a proper vacuum-based device to achieve the best possible cleaning. That said, I can understand that the thought of spending hundreds for a cleaning machine will make people baulk. My only response to that would be that given a budget of, say £1000, you'd be better off wth a £500 vacuum cleaning machine and a £500 turntable than you would with a £50 cleaner and a £1000 turntable.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 6, 2020)

Fish said:



			I've dropped Hifix an email to see if he'll do an arranged shop sale, if not, he's got everything on Amazon also and his stock is live, but hopefully he'll answer quickly and I can meet and buy off the shelf and have it all for the weekend.

Is there anything else I need to look at or consider?
		
Click to expand...

If you have gone for the Pro-ject E Jukebox then no you don't need anything other than decent cable. The onboard amp is a pretty decent wee thing and will run those Wharfedales sweetly. 
Only advice is take your time setting up your cart and stylus, don't be tempted to add weight beyond the recommended tracking weight (I think its 2g for the Ortofon OM5e) otherwise it will distort. 

Most of all, enjoy listening to your vinyl again


----------



## Fish (May 6, 2020)

cliveb said:



			Probably a typo for Photo-flo (made by Kodak). Used in photographic developing. Basically just a wetting agent.

Re. the Knosti: this looks like a re-branding of a device that's been around for years. It will probably work OK, but there is no substitute for a proper vacuum-based device to achieve the best possible cleaning. That said, I can understand that the thought of spending hundreds for a cleaning machine will make people baulk. My only response to that would be that given a budget of, say £1000, you'd be better off wth a £500 vacuum cleaning machine and a £500 turntable than you would with a £50 cleaner and a £1000 turntable.
		
Click to expand...

I'm going with what Greg linked to at Hifix, I'm just talking to them in reference to the difference between the Diamond 9's & 11's as there twice the dollar. Then with some cleaning gear, I'm looking at a monkey all-in.


----------



## Fish (May 6, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			If you have gone for the Pro-ject E Jukebox then no you don't need anything other than decent cable. The onboard amp is a pretty decent wee thing and will run those Wharfedales sweetly. 
Only advice is take your time setting up your cart and stylus, don't be tempted to add weight beyond the recommended tracking weight (I think its 2g for the Ortofon OM5e) otherwise it will distort. 

Most of all, enjoy listening to your vinyl again 

Click to expand...

Won't it come with decent cables?


----------



## GreiginFife (May 6, 2020)

Fish said:



			I'm going with what Greg linked to at Hifix, I'm just talking to them in reference to the difference between the Diamond 9's & 11's as there twice the dollar. Then with some cleaning gear, I'm looking at a monkey all-in.
		
Click to expand...

The main difference is that the 110s are a bit bigger and have a better, more rich sound that the smaller 9s. That said, the 9s still pack a wee punch for a medium sized room.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 6, 2020)

Fish said:



			Won't it come with decent cables?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure it comes with cables as it not a definite that every buyer will use the onboard amp. 

But 10m of 3mm installation cable won't cost a lot.


----------



## Fish (May 6, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Not sure it comes with cables as it not a definite that every buyer will use the onboard amp. 

But 10m of 3mm installation cable won't cost a lot.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry for all the questions, will it be best I place the speakers as far away from each other as possible, or could they be just 1m apart either side of my open glass TV table on the floor which I'm hoping to place the turntable on the glass shelf underneath.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (May 6, 2020)

Fish said:



			Sorry for all the questions, will it be best I place the speakers as far away from each other as possible, or could they be just 1m apart either side of my open glass TV table on the floor which I'm hoping to place the turntable on the glass shelf underneath.
		
Click to expand...

The speakers would be too close, IMHO. There is a danger of the turntable getting feedback by being as close as 1 metre. Also, if possible if the speakers were on stands that would help stop feedback. 
Best of luck . Hope you enjoy the vinyl.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 6, 2020)

Fish said:



			Sorry for all the questions, will it be best I place the speakers as far away from each other as possible, or could they be just 1m apart either side of my open glass TV table on the floor which I'm hoping to place the turntable on the glass shelf underneath.
		
Click to expand...

They can be as close or as far as you want. The further apart the more expansive the sound stage is. My floorstaners are 2.5 meters apart angled slightly inward and they sound great.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 6, 2020)

Fish said:



			I've found the 9's on Amazon, so what would the above give me anymore than them, if anything?
		
Click to expand...

https://www.richersounds.com/hi-fi/standmount-speakers/wharfedale-9-0-black.html

Available online order


----------



## GreiginFife (May 6, 2020)

Fish said:



			Sorry for all the questions, will it be best I place the speakers as far away from each other as possible, or could they be just 1m apart either side of my open glass TV table on the floor which I'm hoping to place the turntable on the glass shelf underneath.
		
Click to expand...

https://petertyson.co.uk/q-acoustics-3020

An absolute gem of a set of speakers. Got a set for the inlaws Denon turntable/Cambridge amp and they are brilliant. And that's a cracking price.


----------



## Fish (May 7, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



https://petertyson.co.uk/q-acoustics-3020

An absolute gem of a set of speakers. Got a set for the inlaws Denon turntable/Cambridge amp and they are brilliant. And that's a cracking price.
		
Click to expand...

I've just purchased those speakers from Peter Tyson and the Project juke box E All-in-One from Hifix.

I hope it's all plug & play, I can't see a list of 'what you get' on either of the purchases, so I hope I haven't got to suddenly go get any cables etc.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 7, 2020)

Fish said:



			I've just purchased those speakers from Peter Tyson and the Project juke box E All-in-One from Hifix.

I hope it's all plug & play, I can't see a list of 'what you get' on either of the purchases, so I hope I haven't got to suddenly go get any cables etc.
		
Click to expand...

I think cables will be required, it's not often that a TT or and amp or even a set of speakers come with cables. 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/QED-Perfor...allation+cable+10m&qid=1588841205&sr=8-5&th=1 

Something simple but decent like QED is a good starter.


----------



## Fish (May 7, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			I think cables will be required, it's not often that a TT or and amp or even a set of speakers come with cables. 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/QED-Perfor...allation+cable+10m&qid=1588841205&sr=8-5&th=1 

Something simple but decent like QED is a good starter.
		
Click to expand...

I gather the connectors to wire them to will be included though with either the TT or speakers?


----------



## GreiginFife (May 7, 2020)

Fish said:



			I gather the connectors to wire them to will be included though with either the TT or speakers?
		
Click to expand...

Both the speakers and the turntable have cable binding posts, you just unscrew them to open a cable hole, pop the stripped cable through and then screw back down to secure. Just make sure you orient the red to red and black to black correctly. Most cables have a + and - marking (or at least a marking to show which is which)


----------



## Fish (May 7, 2020)

Should all be delivered on Monday, pictures and excitement to follow 😜


----------



## GreiginFife (May 7, 2020)

Fish said:



			I've just purchased those speakers from Peter Tyson and the Project juke box E All-in-One from Hifix.

I hope it's all plug & play, I can't see a list of 'what you get' on either of the purchases, so I hope I haven't got to suddenly go get any cables etc.
		
Click to expand...


I think you will really like those Q Acoustics. They sounds much bigger than their size and look great with the rounded edges. The Juke Box E gets good reviews on all fronts and the Ortofon OM is a good cart/stylus.


----------



## Fish (May 7, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			I think you will really like those Q Acoustics. They sounds much bigger than their size and look great with the rounded edges. The Juke Box E gets good reviews on all fronts and the Ortofon OM is a good cart/stylus.
		
Click to expand...

Well I hope so, I’m all in on your recommendations, so........😜


----------



## GreiginFife (May 7, 2020)

Fish said:



			Well I hope so, I’m all in on your recommendations, so........😜
		
Click to expand...

 The speakers come with little rubber feet, remember to screw these in to the bottom, helps to isolate them a little.

I built an isolation platform out of some oak and installed some spikes to raise it off the sideboard and prevent feedback. Worthwhile if you like to turn the volume up a bit.


----------



## Fish (May 8, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



 The speakers come with little rubber feet, remember to screw these in to the bottom, helps to isolate them a little.

I built an isolation platform out of some oak and installed some spikes to raise it off the sideboard and prevent feedback. Worthwhile if you like to turn the volume up a bit.
		
Click to expand...

The speakers will be on the carpeted floor, although that may change when it all arrives and I start moving things about 🤔


----------



## cliveb (May 8, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Just make sure you orient the red to red and black to black correctly. Most cables have a + and - marking (or at least a marking to show which is which)
		
Click to expand...

Fish may already understand this, but just in case...
If you get the cable connections wrong you can't damage anything. All that will happen is that the channels will be out of phase (resulting in poor stereo imaging).
An easy way to check for correct phase is to place the speakers close together and facing each other and play a record. If there is no bass, the speakers are out of phase, in which case just swap round one end of one speaker connection. The colours and +/- markings are irrelevant - audio signals are AC, so there's no absolute polarity like with DC. (And yes, I do know that some audio crazies think "absolute polarity" is important, but they are wrong).


----------



## Fish (May 8, 2020)

cliveb said:



			Fish may already understand this, but just in case...
If you get the cable connections wrong you can't damage anything. All that will happen is that the channels will be out of phase (resulting in poor stereo imaging).
An easy way to check for correct phase is to place the speakers close together and facing each other and play a record. If there is no bass, the speakers are out of phase, in which case just swap round one end of one speaker connection. The colours and +/- markings are irrelevant - audio signals are AC, so there's no absolute polarity like with DC. (And yes, I do know that some audio crazies think "absolute polarity" is important, but they are wrong).
		
Click to expand...

I know nuffin 😜 so thanks 👍


----------



## GreiginFife (May 8, 2020)

cliveb said:



			Fish may already understand this, but just in case...
If you get the cable connections wrong you can't damage anything. All that will happen is that the channels will be out of phase (resulting in poor stereo imaging).
An easy way to check for correct phase is to place the speakers close together and facing each other and play a record. If there is no bass, the speakers are out of phase, in which case just swap round one end of one speaker connection. The colours and +/- markings are irrelevant - audio signals are AC, so there's no absolute polarity like with DC. (And yes, I do know that some audio crazies think "absolute polarity" is important, but they are wrong).
		
Click to expand...

Yes, my point was for it to sound its best, the connections must be correct. Easiest way to say that was red to red etc.  There's s reason they colour code them.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 8, 2020)

Fish said:



			The speakers will be on the carpeted floor, although that may change when it all arrives and I start moving things about 🤔
		
Click to expand...

You might find that you want stands to get the best sound. Even on carpet you can get resonant feedback.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (May 8, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			You might find that you want stands to get the best sound. Even on carpet you can get resonant feedback.
		
Click to expand...

I second that. I know that wives consider what looks best more than what sounds best 😀, but stands make a big difference. Just google speaker stands to see what is about and how much they can go to in price and style.
That will indicate that in Hi Fi aspirations they are regarded as important.
I'm not suggesting that you buy expensive ones, you may be able to make or use some type of stand, but the phrase "ha'porth of tar" comes to mind.
Speakers sitting on carpet will make the bass "plummy", and may cause feedback.
HTH


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 8, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			I think you will really like those Q Acoustics. They sounds much bigger than their size and look great with the rounded edges. The Juke Box E gets good reviews on all fronts and the Ortofon OM is a good cart/stylus.
		
Click to expand...

A few years ago I was looking for some small speakers and demoed some Q's and something else, forget what.  Asked afterwards what I thought my answer was along the lines of 'They're okay, but I'm not blown away.'  "Didn't think you would be" was the response "if that's what you usually listen to."  "Got a suggestion?" says I.  Out came a pair of Wharfedales and they went straight in the back of the car after a listen.  Never realised until them how much the type of music you listen to could affect the choice of speakers.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 8, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			They can be as close or as far as you want. The further apart the more expansive the sound stage is. *My floorstaners *are 2.5 meters apart angled slightly inward and they sound great.
		
Click to expand...

Which ones have you got Greig?


----------



## GreiginFife (May 8, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			A few years ago I was looking for some small speakers and demoed some Q's and something else, forget what.  Asked afterwards what I thought my answer was along the lines of 'They're okay, but I'm not blown away.'  "Didn't think you would be" was the response "if that's what you usually listen to."  "Got a suggestion?" says I.  Out came a pair of Wharfedales and they went straight in the back of the car after a listen.  Never realised until them how much the type of music you listen to could affect the choice of speakers.
		
Click to expand...

The 30 series of Q Acoustics get highly rated reviews and the 3020's I got for my in-laws are, to me, better than the Wharfedales that I have. It's marginal but the Q's give a more dynamic bass and better mids, whilst the Wharfedales give good quality mids and decent highs but lack in bass.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 8, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Which ones have you got Greig?
		
Click to expand...

Monitor Audio Bronze 5s in Walnut


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 8, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Monitor Audio Bronze 5s in Walnut
		
Click to expand...

Nice.  Tannoy Mercury 4's with spikes at this end.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 8, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			The 30 series of Q Acoustics get highly rated reviews and the 3020's I got for my in-laws are, to me, better than the Wharfedales that I have. It's marginal but the Q's give a more dynamic bass and better mids, whilst the Wharfedales give good quality mids and decent highs but lack in bass.
		
Click to expand...

If Q did a series starting with 10 it might have been them, it was a few years ago.  For me at the time it was the other way round, the Wharfedales were more dynamic than the Q's.  Front end would possibly make a difference, good thing for me was that I demoed them on the same box that I was going to be using at home.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 8, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Nice.  Tannoy Mercury 4's with spikes at this end.
		
Click to expand...

I tried the Tannoys (I had an original set of Mercury M1's back in the day) but I found that they lacked a bit of drive in the mids and a bit if bass compared to the Bronze 5s. A good looking speaker with the tweeter positioned in between the drivers. 

I think if I change the MAs, I will get the Fyne Audio F502s, made by  a load of guys that used to work for Tannoy.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 8, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			If Q did a series starting with 10 it might have been them, it was a few years ago.  For me at the time it was the other way round, the Wharfedales were more dynamic than the Q's.  Front end would possibly make a difference, good thing for me was that I demoed them on the same box that I was going to be using at home.
		
Click to expand...

They do a set of series, 1, 2, 3 etc based on the size of the cabinets. The 10xx are old and were entry level IIRC. The 20 series really picked up the pace quality wise.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (May 8, 2020)

Cor blimey!  Shouldn't have looked.

Back in the day, I had Decca London cartridge  847
in Hadcock unipivot arm 275
On Thorens turntable 75 -999
Playing thru Quad 33-303 amplifier 400-950
Into Lowther horn speakers 4,415

The figures are in Pounds. Prices on E bay .

As I said, shouldn't have looked😁


----------



## Fish (May 9, 2020)

Just received a message that my delivery of the TT from Hifix, which I ordered directly with them but they must ship through Amazon, is coming today 😎

Unfortunately doesn’t look like the speakers will come early though, and will still be Monday 😟


----------



## GreiginFife (May 9, 2020)

Fish said:



			Just received a message that my delivery of the TT from Hifix, which I ordered directly with them but they must ship through Amazon, is coming today 😎

Unfortunately doesn’t look like the speakers will come early though, and will still be Monday 😟
		
Click to expand...

That's good going, at least you have a couple of days still to get those vinyls cleaned 😁


----------



## Fish (May 9, 2020)

New toy 😎












Thought the white gloves was a nice touch 👍


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 9, 2020)

Fish said:



			New toy 😎

View attachment 30517

View attachment 30518


View attachment 30519

View attachment 30520

View attachment 30521

Thought the white gloves was a nice touch 👍
View attachment 30522

Click to expand...

You gotta be careful sir as one of your pictures shows you've got some some sort of porno-horror movie on TV .

Notwithstanding that minor distraction - that looks a very nice little bit of audio kit - just the biz for spinning the vinyl..


----------



## Fish (May 9, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You gotta be careful sir as one of your pictures shows you've got some some sort of porno-horror movie on TV .

Notwithstanding that minor distraction - that looks a very nice little bit of audio kit - just the biz for spinning the vinyl..

Click to expand...

It was The Stud 😏


----------



## Fish (May 9, 2020)

Speakers arrived also, luckily got my cable as well, so I’ve been a busy little soldier 😎






What a palaver getting that drive belt on, it took me ages, then when I removed an LP, I knocked the bloody thing off 😡


----------



## splashtryagain (May 9, 2020)

Looking good, so how does it sound?
If you've never had 'proper' hifi stuff before it'll be a treat for you!


----------



## Fish (May 9, 2020)

splashtryagain said:



			Looking good, so how does it sound?
If you've never had 'proper' hifi stuff before it'll be a treat for you!
		
Click to expand...

Lost my keyboard for a while then 😳

Not turned it up yet, only put a picture LP of Bowie on, needs cleaning, but could immediately feel & hear the quality of sound, will give it a good blast when I’ve cleaned a few records. 

Not sure if I need to calibrate the stylus, I’ve got some gizmo to gap it correctly, but 😳🤔


----------



## GreiginFife (May 9, 2020)

Fish said:



			Lost my keyboard for a while then 😳

Not turned it up yet, only put a picture LP of Bowie on, needs cleaning, but could immediately feel & hear the quality of sound, will give it a good blast when I’ve cleaned a few records.

Not sure if I need to calibrate the stylus, I’ve got some gizmo to gap it correctly, but 😳🤔
		
Click to expand...

Will take a few uses but you will get used to the belt and adjusting it for changing speed etc. Was the cart & stylus not already set up?


----------



## Fish (May 9, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Will take a few uses but you will get used to the belt and adjusting it for changing speed etc. Was the cart & stylus not already set up?
		
Click to expand...

My keyboard on my phone keeps disappearing at tines😳😡

Anyway, I would expect the stylus be ok, just going by what it says on the instructions and the gizmo I’ve got. 

Hasn’t it got a switch to go from 33 to 45, what’s this ‘adjust the belt’ comment for different speed, I’ve not read anything about that!!


----------



## splashtryagain (May 9, 2020)

It is factory set, don't start playing with it🤣


----------



## splashtryagain (May 9, 2020)

Check it using an alignment tool and force guage but I'm 99% it'll be spot on.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 9, 2020)

Fish said:



			My keyboard on my phone keeps disappearing at tines😳😡

Anyway, I would expect the stylus be ok, just going by what it says on the instructions and the gizmo I’ve got.

Hasn’t it got a switch to go from 33 to 45, what’s this ‘adjust the belt’ comment for different speed, I’ve not read anything about that!!
		
Click to expand...

Most Pro-ject decks don't have rpm switches, the table mounted spindle for the belt will have a large and small belt wheel on it, you move the belt between the two for 33 and 45. With most older generation LPs being 33 rpm, you should be ok 

The cart and stylus should have been set-up, if so don't adjust it, only the tracking force (if that wasn't pre-set). The wee tool is for if you change the cart if you so choose to do but it should be gapped correctly already.


----------



## Fish (May 9, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Most Pro-ject decks don't have rpm switches, the table mounted spindle for the belt will have a large and small belt wheel on it, you move the belt between the two for 33 and 45. With most older generation LPs being 33 rpm, you should be ok 

The cart and stylus should have been set-up, if so don't adjust it, only the tracking force (if that wasn't pre-set). The wee tool is for if you change the cart if you so choose to do but it should be gapped correctly already.
		
Click to expand...

What’s a cart, is it horse power 😜


----------



## splashtryagain (May 9, 2020)

The bit with the stylus in!


----------



## splashtryagain (May 9, 2020)

How far apart are your speakers?


----------



## Fish (May 9, 2020)

splashtryagain said:



			How far apart are your speakers?
		
Click to expand...

2m, either side of the chimney breast.


----------



## splashtryagain (May 9, 2020)

They appear to be sat on tables?
Quick tip I used to advise customers on to bring a decent improvement was to use squash balls cut in half and put 3 domes under each speaker. Even better, although I understand you not wanting to do it, is to put drawing pins spike side up into base of speaker at each corner - does a great job of isolating them as at the moment they are attempting to make your table vibrate as well.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 9, 2020)

splashtryagain said:



			They appear to be sat on tables?
Quick tip I used to advise customers on to bring a decent improvement was to use squash balls cut in half and put 3 domes under each speaker. Even better, although I understand you not wanting to do it, is to put drawing pins spike side up into base of speaker at each corner - does a great job of isolating them as at the moment they are attempting to make your table vibrate as well.
		
Click to expand...

The Q Acoustics come with rubber isolating feet  they screw in to the base and act as absorption points.


----------



## splashtryagain (May 9, 2020)

How things have moved on🤣


----------



## Fish (May 9, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			The Q Acoustics come with rubber isolating feet  they screw in to the base and act as absorption points.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, and because they’re less than 200mm from the wall, I’ve put the foam plugs in the back, which can be adjusted by how far you push them in, and the sound is superb.


----------



## Beezerk (May 9, 2020)

The old Pioneer turntable I bought for £25 a couple of years ago has a really good pickup attached which was a bonus, I'll check what it is when I've sobered up tomorrow, I'm pretty sure it is Denon though.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (May 9, 2020)

This thread is taking me back to when HiFi was my leisure life. I finished up with the turntable (Thorens, poor mans Linn Sondeck) on a shelf created in a recess under the stairs, no attachment to the floor.
The special cables 1/2 inch diameter ran from there under the floorboards into the lounge where the Meridian power speakers sat on spiked stands.
Wonderful sound. Wife didn't say a lot , but strange looks at times!
Fortunately shift work and a detached house let me use "realistic" volume levels when she was out.
The previous years saw all sorts of items preceding those described above.
Be warned it can be an expensive and frustrating game if you get hooked😁


----------



## GreiginFife (May 9, 2020)

Fish said:



			Yes, and because they’re less than 200mm from the wall, I’ve put the foam plugs in the back, which can be adjusted by how far you push them in, and the sound is superb.
		
Click to expand...

I thought you might like them, enjoy re-listening to those old vinyl. I don't think it does 78rpm so some of your childhood LPs might not sound so good 😂😘


----------



## splashtryagain (May 10, 2020)

That's just mean🤣
You'll be talking shellac next🤣


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2020)

Cleaning today, so what’s the sp and best, or various methods/mixtures.

I’ve got the Knosti, what else and values please.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 10, 2020)

Personally, I just use an IPA, water and fairly liquid mixture in a spray bottle and a thick micro fibre (sometimes cotton wool balls to get righr in to the grooves) always get good results, even on records that 'look' clean.


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Personally, I just use an IPA, water and fairly liquid mixture in a spray bottle and a thick micro fibre (sometimes cotton wool balls to get righr in to the grooves) always get good results, even on records that 'look' clean.
		
Click to expand...

IPA as in my beer 😳🍺


----------



## bigslice (May 10, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			I think you will really like those Q Acoustics. They sounds much bigger than their size and look great with the rounded edges. The Juke Box E gets good reviews on all fronts and the Ortofon OM is a good cart/stylus.
		
Click to expand...

Ive q speakers and a lot of sound from such a wee thing, and clear


----------



## splashtryagain (May 10, 2020)

Use the knosti stuff for now, isopropyl alcohol can be ordered online or your chemist may have it. The fairy is there as a wetting agent, dishwasher liquid also works. If you want to do it properly order some anti static sleeves to put them in after cleaning.


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2020)

splashtryagain said:



			Use the knosti stuff for now, isopropyl alcohol can be ordered online or your chemist may have it. The fairy is there as a wetting agent, dishwasher liquid also works. If you want to do it properly order some anti static sleeves to put them in after cleaning.
		
Click to expand...

I've ordered the Knosti record cleaner, it's a manual jobbie but all the reviews and YouTube vids I've watched are all positive, and for £45 (which includes more liquid), is a no brainer, I just wondered if I could wipe them with the liquid neat in the meantime as there's no instructions for its usage.


----------



## bigslice (May 10, 2020)

Im nearly moved in to my hoose just trying to find all my stuff. But i got he stands for my q speakers and wit a difference. Once ive got them up and running will show tell.  I just need to suss how to stream music from my phone to speakers ( actually i think ive asked this before lol years ago).
Altgough i can defo recommend ultimate ears speakers wireless things no bad sound  and ive 5 kicking about the house. Ma new neighbours are going to love me👍👍👍


----------



## cliveb (May 10, 2020)

Fish said:



			I've ordered the Knosti record cleaner, it's a manual jobbie but all the reviews and YouTube vids I've watched are all positive, and for £45 (which includes more liquid), is a no brainer, I just wondered if I could wipe them with the liquid neat in the meantime as there's no instructions for its usage.
		
Click to expand...

The picture you posted shows you have 1 litre of the stuff. That will last you forever!

Note: if you do happen to have any shellac 78s, whatever you do don't get alcohol anywhere near them. Alcohol is a solvent for shellac.


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2020)

cliveb said:



			The picture you posted shows you have 1 litre of the stuff. That will last you forever!

Note: if you do happen to have any shellac 78s, whatever you do don't get alcohol anywhere near them. Alcohol is a solvent for shellac.
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't get the actual record cleaner without the liquid, there was the odd main body only, but once you added the clamps and brushes you might as well buy the whole kit and have another bottle of liquid, it'll keep.


----------



## jim8flog (May 10, 2020)

Fish said:



			Clearing out the garage and have unearthed loads of my vinyl records, singles, LP’s, EP’s, some real crackers, so, I’d like to buy a turntable to play them, Cant beat a bit of vinyl imo.

Ideally I don’t want speaker cables, so if it’s possible to have then Bluetooth or wireless then great.

 but with old records, it’ll need to be decent, plus it’ll be on show in my living room.

So what’s out there, options?

Over to you......
		
Click to expand...

In the context of the OP

Don’t want to go mad,

seems to have gone out of the window


----------



## Beezerk (May 10, 2020)

Here's my vintage Pioneer PL-112D, picked it up cheaply as I mentioned, it has a Denon DL-110 stylus fitted which was a massive bonus and saved me having to buy a new one.
Sounds superb and will sound even better once I get a proper decent amp and speakers 👌


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			In the context of the OP

Don’t want to go mad,

seems to have gone out of the window

Click to expand...

I’m a little shy of £600 for the whole caboodle, which I think for what I’ve got, how it looks, and how it sounds, even prior to cleaning properly, is pretty good 🤔

Going to be looking at and buying new or quality secondhand vinyl records again now 😂


----------



## GreiginFife (May 10, 2020)

Fish said:



			I’m a little shy of £600 for the whole caboodle, which I think for what I’ve got, how it looks, and how it sounds, even prior to cleaning properly, is pretty good 🤔

Going to be looking at and buying new or quality secondhand vinyl records again now 😂
		
Click to expand...

Its a cracking wee set up you got, I quite fancy the jukebox e for the spare room with a little set of Dali bookshelf speakers I have in there. 

Discogs is a great source of 2nd hand (and new) vinyl.


----------



## cliveb (May 10, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			In the context of the OP
Don’t want to go mad,
seems to have gone out of the window

Click to expand...




Fish said:



			I’m a little shy of £600 for the whole caboodle, which I think for what I’ve got, how it looks, and how it sounds, even prior to cleaning properly, is pretty good 🤔
		
Click to expand...

If people on here think 600 quid for a vinyl playback system is "going mad", they are in for a shock. £600 won't go even half-way towards buying a top end pickup cartridge. Vinyl has become a status symbol these days. It's all about boasting "see how much I spent on my HiFi".

Don't get me wrong, I think that despite the fact that in an objective sense vinyl performance is a complete dog's dinner, it can sound bloody marvellous. The fact that such a flawed technology can sound so good is probably an indication that human hearing is fairly limited and easily satisfied.



Fish said:



			Going to be looking at and buying new or quality secondhand vinyl records again now 😂
		
Click to expand...

Regrettably, now that vinyl is back in fashion, the actual records cost a lot of money. Sure, you can buy beat up LPs that nobody wants from charity shops for next to nothing, but anything worth having will cost you WAY more than getting it on CD. The only vinyl worth buying is vintage stuff where the CD so-called "remaster" has been butchered with hypercompression. And you ain't gonna get it cheap.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (May 10, 2020)

jim8flog said:
In the context of the OP
Don’t want to go mad,
seems to have gone out of the window
Fish said:
I’m a little shy of £600 for the whole caboodle, which I think for what I’ve got, how it looks, and how it sounds, even prior to cleaning properly, is pretty good 🤔
If people on here think 600 quid for a vinyl playback system is "going mad", they are in for a shock. £600 won't go even half-way towards buying a top end pickup cartridge. Vinyl has become a status symbol these days. It's all about boasting "see how much I spent on my HiFi".

Always was. As I've posted, the cost now for me to get the old stuff I had would be thousands. It can be addictively expensive and with a big dollop of diminishing returns.
In any event I hope you enjoy your new vinyl experience


----------



## jim8flog (May 10, 2020)

Fish said:



			I’m a little shy of £600 for the whole caboodle, which I think for what I’ve got, how it looks, and how it sounds, even prior to cleaning properly, is pretty good 🤔

Going to be looking at and buying new or quality secondhand vinyl records again now 😂
		
Click to expand...

This was my last purchase - £25 off Face Book Market Place day before lockdown having just sold my Technics deck (circa 1980) for £120 on ebay.
 Bought to digitise all the cassettes and just a few albums not digitised and in case I spot something in a charity shop. Still got my NAD amp and my HiFi speakers for CDs in another room though.


----------



## jim8flog (May 10, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Here's my vintage Pioneer PL-112D, picked it up cheaply as I mentioned, it has a Denon DL-110 stylus fitted which was a massive bonus and saved me having to buy a new one.
Sounds superb and will sound even better once I get a proper decent amp and speakers 👌

View attachment 30565

Click to expand...


  I spotted the Marantz CD player at the bottom of the pile. I bought my CD-52 after it was voted CD player of the year in one of the Hi Fi mags back in the early 90s great bit of kit it would play CDs that skipped on my previous Technics one.


----------



## jim8flog (May 10, 2020)

Fish said:



			Going to be looking at and buying new or quality secondhand vinyl records again now 😂
		
Click to expand...

Want a list of the stuff I have got going (decided to sell all of mine whilst there are still people around that will appreciate it).


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			Want a list of the stuff I have got going (decided to sell all of mine whilst there are still people around that will appreciate it).
		
Click to expand...

👍


----------



## jim8flog (May 10, 2020)

Fish said:



			👍
		
Click to expand...

Any particular genres a lot of the really good stuff like Floyd has already gone. May take a few days but I was going to do it for Facebook any way and try to sell as one lot.


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			Any particular genres a lot of the really good stuff like Floyd has already gone.
		
Click to expand...

Not really, but I love Floyd/Gilmour 😟

I’ve a wide reach, Sounds of the Suburbs, Bowie, Madness, many Rock, along the lines of Free, Cream, Zeppelin, Cooper, Sabbath, Purple etc.  Alex Harvey is a favorite of mine. But I can listen to anything tbh.


----------



## cliveb (May 10, 2020)

Fish said:



			But I can listen to anything tbh.
		
Click to expand...

Anything? Really?

I like to think I have reasonably catholic tastes, but there's plenty of stuff that I wouldn't ever insult my ears with: rap, disco, rap, boy bands, rap, country & western.
(Oh, and Mozart for some weird reason. My loss)

BTW, did I mention that I don't like rap?


----------



## Fish (May 19, 2020)

Cleaning and listening to some records that haven’t seen the light of day for decades whilst Max is having a short back & sides.


----------



## Beezerk (May 19, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			I spotted the Marantz CD player at the bottom of the pile. I bought my CD-52 after it was voted CD player of the year in one of the Hi Fi mags back in the early 90s great bit of kit it would play CDs that skipped on my previous Technics one.
		
Click to expand...

Good spot, yes the amp and CD player are both Marantz, they came as a job lot with some floor standing speakers and other bits and bobs.


----------



## Fish (May 24, 2020)

Just got this little essential buddy, have to say, I’m like a kid in a sweet shop with all this.

Any news on that list of records Jim?


----------



## Beezerk (May 24, 2020)

What the heck is that, a toffee hammer?


----------



## Fish (May 24, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			What the heck is that, a toffee hammer? 

Click to expand...

It’s my Thakker stylus cleaner, Amazon should be ashamed using such over the top packaging 😳


----------



## cliveb (May 24, 2020)

Fish said:



			It’s my Thakker stylus cleaner, Amazon should be ashamed using such over the top packaging 😳
		
Click to expand...

Let me start by stating that I don't have any experience with this Thakker brush, but looking at it online I see it claims to have soft carbon fibre strands.
If that's the case, and they are similar to the fibres used on a record cleaning brush, then as a stylus cleaner I'd estimate its efficacy to be close to zero.

The stuff that accumulates on a stylus tends to be quite sticky and difficult to remove. There are two ways to achieve that: use a solvent (typically isopropyl alcohol based), or something fairly abrasive. Linn used to actually sell a fine emery paper (similar to 1000 grade wet-and-dry) for stylus cleaning. If you're just tickling the stylus with some floppy carbon fibre strands without any solvent, nothing is going to come off except for dry fluff that would fall off anyway the instant you place the stylus on a rotating record.

If you're dubious about using emery paper (and I wouldn't blame you!), this is the sort of thing you need to properly clean the stylus:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Nagaoka-Cl...=nagaoka+stylus+cleaner&qid=1590338137&sr=8-2
A bottle of this will last years.


----------



## splashtryagain (May 25, 2020)

And get some moon gel. The stuff used for drums! Drop stylus onto it before each use and jobs s good un. Along with the nagaoka cleaning fluid.


----------

